
Ask HN: What do you want to see in a manual for SSL/TLS/HTTPS? - PixelPaul
I am writing a short manual on SSL&#x2F;TLS&#x2F;HTTPS&#x2F;Cryptography and i am wanting to know what people would like to see in such an ebook.
I want to think of it as a &quot;missing manual&quot; that you could hand to someone to quickly read up on the subject and have all the basic knowledge needed to join discussions in the field. Or to start a course that touches on the subject and required basic knowledge.
By short i mean about 20,000 to 25,000 words.
======
afarrell
Diagrams. I want to see a diagram that tells me the story of some back-and-
forth message exchange at a high level so that I have a mental framework for
the rest of my reading. Maybe something built with:
[https://www.websequencediagrams.com/](https://www.websequencediagrams.com/)

~~~
PixelPaul
I am planning to have lots of visual representations. Thanks for that link

------
bradknowles
See [https://www.feistyduck.com/books/bulletproof-ssl-and-
tls/](https://www.feistyduck.com/books/bulletproof-ssl-and-tls/)

~~~
PixelPaul
Yeah that is a good book. Tho a bit to big, my reasoning for a small condensed
one.

